# Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument



## Mike Greene (May 30, 2014)

I finally finished the https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goDHaTz62Fs/ (Walkthrough Video) and writing the website page. Those last details take a lot longer than you might think! _(Heck, even writing this post takes more time than you might think. I want to say great I think Realivox Blue is, but at the same time, I don't want to sound like I'm over-selling. It ain't easy being Mike Greene!)_

Realivox Blue is a solo female singer who we distilled into a Kontakt instrument (optional Kontakt Player version) with a word/phrase builder. You type in words and she sings them. It's magic, I tell ya!

There's also sampled legato, including a very easy-to-use polyphonic legato option. One knob is all it needs, and you'll probably never even need that. You just play.

And there's an ensemble option, where a double and triple voice can be added, so that you don't have to open other instances. You know, because we composers are lazy like that.

Check her out:


[flash width=580 height=159 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F36099131&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=false&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]


----------



## uselessmind (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*

Thank you for creating this and thank you for selling the Kontakt version.

Just getting into it but i like it a lot so far.
A beautiful voice indeed.

ps. the link on the mainpage behind the blue gui picture leads to realiwhistle. Cunning.


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 30, 2014)

What a great walkthrough! This sounds really good! Can't believe the price. Good job, Mike!
*J*


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*

Awesome Mike. I downloaded before work this morning. Look forward to playing with it this weekend. I am a programmer myself and I wrote nuclear software on my own time that became a work of passion. I appreciate what you went through doing this. Some of it is fun and the end product is very satisfying, but there is a whole bunch of just hard work grind that you have to get through to finish.

I say all of that because I want you to know that my thank you comes from the heart. Thank you for going through all of the grind. I already know the fun in store for me is worth way more money than I gave you.

Listening to the video while I type this. You are very entertaining.


----------



## NIGHTNEO (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*

What? Only $100? Is it profitable? :shock:


----------



## proxima (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*



SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. @ Fri May 30 said:


> Listening to the video while I type this. You are very entertaining.


Indeed. Mike also has a great voice for videos.


----------



## kitekrazy (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*



Mike Greene @ Fri May 30 said:


> I finally finished the https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goDHaTz62Fs/ (Walkthrough Video) and writing the website page. Those last details take a lot longer than you might think! _(Heck, even writing this post takes more time than you might think. I want to say great I think Realivox Blue is, but at the same time, I don't want to sound like I'm over-selling. It ain't easy being Mike Greene!)_
> 
> Realivox Blue is a solo female singer who we distilled into a Kontakt instrument (optional Kontakt Player version) with a word/phrase builder. You type in words and she sings them. It's magic, I tell ya!
> 
> ...




I want to say a big thank you for the introductory price. It's nice to put something like this into the hands of those with a limited budget. I always wanted Realivox – The Ladies but never could afford. Once again many thanks!


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*

Love the library. It is awesome fun Mike!


----------



## AC986 (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*

This is great.

I started watching the video and after a while thought this is the weirdest episode of Magnum I've ever seen. Getting Tom Sellick to do the talk over must have cost a fortune.

What a great tool for it's application. Good luck with it Mike.


----------



## 5Lives (May 31, 2014)

Mike - this is awesome stuff! Bought it - great price and your video is very educational AND entertaining.

Any info on who the singer is? She's got an amazing tone to her voice! Good find!


----------



## HardyP (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*



Mike Greene @ 2014-05-30 said:


> I've gotten a number of emails form people advising me that I've priced this too low, so the price will go back up after the 10th. (Unlike our usual "limited time" sales.)


Hey Mike,
taking all this comments into account, here´s another suggestion: Keep the the prices low on your products - but charge everyone for your videos!!


----------



## stixman (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*

Bought!


----------



## Blake Ewing (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*

I was fortunate enough to have the opportunity to write a demo for this new library by Mike & Co.

It's really a pleasure to use, and very flexible stylistcally, which I hope this piece somewhat proves.

For anyone interested in learning more about the track _*Solis Aeterni*_ I wrote, you can read some info and download the *STUDY SCORE* on my blog here:

*SOLIS AETERNI | FOR SOLO SOPRANO AND ORCHESTRA*

In the score, I left out the vocal part just because all of the keyswitches made everything wonky, but it's simple enough to follow I think. And, keep in mind this is straight out of Logic, so it isn't perfect, and has very little performance instruction, but nonetheless might be useful to someone.

(Cross-posting this in the Sample Talk thread also)

Cheers. o-[][]-o


----------



## proxima (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*

For me, the pricing was just right: I expected the price for a new product like this would be higher and out of my range for something I'm not absolutely sure I'd use often. 

So the initial sale and the walkthrough video did it for me. It is certainly a lot of fun to play with.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*

Thanks guys! I really appreciate it. Sales have been beyond what I expected, so I've been too busy to do my usual shameless self-promoting posts.


uselessmind @ Fri May 30 said:


> ps. the link on the mainpage behind the blue gui picture leads to realiwhistle. Cunning.


Wanna hear something crazy? Sales of the whistle went way up! The bad link was an accident and it's fixed now, but . . . maybe I should put it back to the whistle again . . . :mrgreen: 

We'll have an update for Realivox Blue in the next couple days. We fixed the Bom/Boom lighted button issue, and more importantly, I've added a backspace button, which was surprisingly difficult to code. (Boy, have I gotten a lot of requests for that!)

Also, we have three new demos:
[flash width=580 height=159 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F36099131&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=false&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*

We've done our first update. The two main elements in the update are:

1. A Back Space button. (Boy, did I get requests for this! Heck, even _I_ started complaining that we need it.)

2. Fixed the button lighting errors on Bom and Boom.

To get this update, go to the same link as the zip file which contained your Instruments folder and stuff. (It was the second link in the "Your Realivox Blue Purchase" email.) Download, unzip, replace, then start back-spacin' to your heart's content!


----------



## bltpyro (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*

Awesome! Thanks for the update. That backspace is definitely nice to have. 

On a side note, there is a knob for attack and release - how difficult would it be to add a knob for legato transition speed? Currently it has really nice fast transitions, but I keep finding I wish some were slower. This is something that could really help to add realism that I have enjoyed on Soundirons choirs for example.


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*

I really like it. one small feature request would be the ability to save phrases. I may be on my own with this request.


----------



## playz123 (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*



Click Sky Fade @ Wed Jun 04 said:


> I really like it. one small feature request would be the ability to save phrases. I may be on my own with this request.


Actually, I'd like to go beyond that and have a entire library of Blue words/phrases available, not just ones I create. I'm getting better at creating phrases, but I suspect I still have a way to go before I'm as good as Mike and others might be at creating them.


----------



## phil_wc (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*



bltpyro @ Wed Jun 04 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the update. That backspace is definitely nice to have.
> 
> On a side note, there is a knob for attack and release - how difficult would it be to add a knob for legato transition speed? Currently it has really nice fast transitions, but I keep finding I wish some were slower. This is something that could really help to add realism that I have enjoyed on Soundirons choirs for example.


+1


----------



## Sid Francis (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*

After you have created a phrase, just press a key that in Kontakt on the virtual keyboard of Realivox blue is shown RED and your phrase is saved to that key. So you are able to save about 15? (daw not open) phrases or so on different keys and then you could save the Kontakt instrument with your own naming. Et voila: phrases at hand.

I recommend watching the video (haha) since Mike shows this in there.

From now on it should say wtfv instead of rtfm :D :D :D


----------



## clarkus (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*

This is pretty wonderful, and pretty entertaining! Look out, all you temperamental singers with tons of attitude. This may be the beginning of the end.


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*



Sid Francis @ Thu Jun 05 said:


> After you have created a phrase, just press a key that in Kontakt on the virtual keyboard of Realivox blue is shown RED and your phrase is saved to that key. So you are able to save about 15? (daw not open) phrases or so on different keys and then you could save the Kontakt instrument with your own naming. Et voila: phrases at hand.
> 
> I recommend watching the video (haha) since Mike shows this in there.
> 
> From now on it should say wtfv instead of rtfm :D :D :D



Having both RTFM and WTFV prior to my request, I still stand by what was asked. The supported words and phrases offers 18 locations which is not the issue. The issue as far as i'm concerned is that supposing you have a word/phrase that you may wish to use in another project, it is simpler to reload from an nka than to type it in again and interrupting your creativity and following what playz123 has said, allowing you to build a library of words.

Also much appreciated would be a paste feature for the phrases.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*

Click Sky: perhaps me misunderstand each other but I describe my planned workflow again.

- You type in a phrase, say "Eeh ma gee la thoon thee" (my favorite language: fantasy)

- you press the first red "C" . "Eeh ma gee la thoon thee" now is saved on that Key and also shown written on it.

- repeat that 18 times with other phrases saved on the other keys.

- you save that preset in Kontakt under the name "Eeh ma gee la thoon thee"

- I would presume that you now can load that preset into another songs´ Kontakt and have all 18 phrases at hand? 

I just presume that it works, I did not try it out. If not, then we have a problem 
At the moment I don´t have enough time for music so i can´t try it out.


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*



Sid Francis @ Thu Jun 05 said:


> Click Sky: perhaps me misunderstand each other but I describe my planned workflow again.
> 
> - You type in a phrase, say "Eeh ma gee la thoon thee" (my favorite language: fantasy)
> 
> ...



Hi Sid,

while i am sure that would work (I may try it this evening if i get a chance). I believe it would be a more practical approach to load/save these phrases into the various keys we have on offer using nka's as with Spitfire Audios Ostinatum and Soundirons Olympus Elements (maybe others in that range too). Also as these nka's are simply data files i'm pretty sure that there could be a central repository.

Dave


----------



## Sid Francis (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*

To load every single key seems a bit overdone for me. At least Iwill use Blue in the way that I save all phrases that will be used in one song. These won´t probably be used in other songs so I would be satisfied with my scenario working. In what scenario would you like to load single phrases? I only could imagine Dance music but this voice is not suitable for this style, at least to my taste...


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*

Hi Mike,

Thank You Very Much for developing *Realivox Blue*. 

I just purchased it.

This is a very well designed library, the demos sound great. It's very flexible, I could use it in various project scenarios. 

Very Well Done ! 

o-[][]-o 

Muziksculp


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*



Sid Francis @ Thu Jun 05 said:


> To load every single key seems a bit overdone for me. At least Iwill use Blue in the way that I save all phrases that will be used in one song. These won´t probably be used in other songs so I would be satisfied with my scenario working. In what scenario would you like to load single phrases? I only could imagine Dance music but this voice is not suitable for this style, at least to my taste...



To be honest off the top of my head I can think of no scenario where I personally would benefit from the ability to load single phrases but I am only one person. Maybe others can. I initially made the request because I like flexibility.

Dave


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*

Does anyone have any tips on how to get the 'i' sound, such as the word 'I' and 'light'?

Cheers


----------



## Blake Ewing (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*



Click Sky Fade @ Sun Jun 08 said:


> Does anyone have any tips on how to get the 'i' sound, such as the word 'I' and 'light'?
> 
> Cheers



try "ah "ee" as in l-ah-ee-t or possible l-eh-ee-t depending on the speed and context of the notes.


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*



Blake Ewing @ Sun Jun 08 said:


> Click Sky Fade @ Sun Jun 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any tips on how to get the 'i' sound, such as the word 'I' and 'light'?
> ...



Unfortunately you can not place 2 vowels next to each other as part of a syllable. :(


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*

Mike, you're really elevating your game. I love what you've done here and the price point is more than fair. I will be buying Blue tonight. FYI, as soon as The Ladies go on sale, I'm in. 

Additionally, I think you've reacted to the realities of the marketplace with style, charm and humor. Good for you.


----------



## Joe_D (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*



Click Sky Fade @ Sun Jun 08 said:


> Does anyone have any tips on how to get the 'i' sound, such as the word 'I' and 'light'?





Blake Ewing @ Sun Jun 08 said:


> try "ah "ee" as in l-ah-ee-t or possible l-eh-ee-t depending on the speed and context of the notes.





Click Sky Fade @ Sun Jun 08 said:


> Unfortunately you can not place 2 vowels next to each other as part of a syllable. :(


Hi Dave,

Dipthongs are challenging in vocal performance, as well as in vi's. It helps to realize that Realivox Blue doesn't care if the breaks between your "words" or "syllables" correspond to the actual breaks in written English or not. So, just enter "lah" then press the "Next Syllable" button, then enter "eet." When you perform the word, you will hold the note that you want, and Blue will sing the "lah." Just before you want the word to end, keep holding the note that is sounding and strike the "B" key a minor ninth below middle C (B2 or B3, depending upon your pitch naming preference). This "repeat" key will move Blue to the "ee" syllable. Immediately release the note that is sounding, and Blue will add the "t." The amount of time between hitting the repetition key and releasing the sounding note should be very small; only some milliseconds. In other words, treat the repetition key as a quick grace note immediately preceding your release of the sounding note key. If you practice your timing a bit, you can get extremely realistic results. Of course, you can record your MIDI attempts in your DAW and then nudge the "repeat" keyswitch note forward or backward until it is just as you like it. Just remember that you have to hit the "repeat' keyswitch a moment _before_ you release the sounding note.

This is how dipthongs work in real life classical music singing as well; the first vowel is held almost until the end, and then the second vowel is brought into play at the very last moment as the preparation for the closing consonant (or the beginning consonant of the next word).

If Mike were to automate this for us, there would be a significant delay in the beginning of the second syllable as the dipthong finished and transitioned into the next phoneme. In other words, if the phrase was going to be "Lightbox," we would hit a second key expecting to hear "bah" (followed by "ks" on release of the second note), but we would instead hear "eetbah" (followed by "ks" when we released the second note). Plus, we'd be stuck with one length for the closing vowel of the phoneme. So, I kind of prefer it as it is; I have more control over the exact length of the closing of the dipthong (the ideal length might vary in different circumstances such as long vs. short notes, as compensation for inconsistencies in the singer's performance, etc.), and the rhythmic placement of the end of the word or syllable.

I very much see this vi as a "tweak it in your DAW until you're happy" tool, rather than a "just play it live for quick results" tool. That's OK with me; it's more powerful that way. I know that it does do some fun things as a "play toy," but that's not how it will yield the most sophisticated and flexible results.

Joe


----------



## Ah_dziz (Jun 8, 2014)

Knowing that my opinion count for diddly, I would just like to wholeheartedly endorse this library for anybody who needs a beautiful and flexible female solo vocal library. At the price it's being offered for i feel it's the best deal I've gotten on a library in a while. I hope mike makes this into a series of soloists to go along with his "ladies" and "men" backing vocalists. I would love to have a more sultry type female vocalist with the exact same programming and interface. And a more operatic type soprano male and female. 

JJ


----------



## Sid Francis (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*

Thank you Joe for explaining the work of the repetition key. I did not understand it in the walkthrough video and have the same problem in my first self-constructed phrase.

Mike: perhaps you might like to explain the function a bit further with some examples? Just a thought.


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*

Hi Joe,

Thanks for the information. I shall try and find some time to experiment with what you have described. This Library is quite simply amazing. I may have to retire Shevannai (well may be not).

And JJ, what an excellent idea. Sultry female vocals... mmmmm


Dave


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*

I'm sorry for the lateness in responding. This launch has been absolutely fantastic, but boy, has it kept me busy!  



bltpyro @ Wed Jun 04 said:


> On a side note, there is a knob for attack and release - how difficult would it be to add a knob for legato transition speed? Currently it has really nice fast transitions, but I keep finding I wish some were slower.


The legato transitions are sampled, so changing their speeds would be a challenge. I think it might be possible, though. I'm going to try.



Click Sky Fade @ Wed Jun 04 said:


> One small feature request would be the ability to save phrases. I may be on my own with this request.


You're far from alone on this one. :mrgreen: I'll try to do something along these lines, as well as try to add "presets." That in itself shouldn't be too difficult, but the real challenge will be keeping the interface simple and intuitive.



playz123 @ Wed Jun 04 said:


> Actually, I'd like to go beyond that and have an entire library of Blue words/phrases available, not just ones I create. I'm getting better at creating phrases, but I suspect I still have a way to go before I'm as good as Mike and others might be at creating them.


This is another good idea. I've had my nose buried in this project for the last year, so the phonetics have become second nature. But I forget that not everyone else has practiced this for months. :mrgreen: 

I'm not sure exactly how to implement this, because it would require another GUI keyboard (a qwerty one,) which could complicate things. It's been suggested that I make a reference pdf of common words. I'm not sure exactly how to handle this, but I'll try to figure something out.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*



Joe_D @ Sun Jun 08 said:


> Click Sky Fade @ Sun Jun 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any tips on how to get the 'i' sound, such as the word 'I' and 'light'?
> ...





Sid Francis @ Sun Jun 08 said:


> Thank you Joe for explaining the work of the repetition key. I did not understand it in the walkthrough video and have the same problem in my first self-constructed phrase.
> 
> Mike: perhaps you might like to explain the function a bit further with some examples? Just a thought.


Joe nailed the original question. Thanks for saving me the typing! 8) 

Regarding the Repeat Key, I think you're right, Sid Francis, that a video would be helpful. (Also to show dipthings as Joe explained.)

The Repeat Key simply repeats whatever your last note was. If you play a G#4, then press the Repeat Key, another G#4 will get played. I introduced this with The Ladies because there are times you want to play legato from one note to _the same note._

For instance, you might want to do that with "oowah." You could set your phrase to "oo ah" and play D4, then before you release that D4, play E4. You would hear "oowah" being played from D to E. But what if you wanted to hear a smooth (legato "oowah" but *staying* on that D note? It's impossible to overlap D into itself. (You can't still be holding the D while playing a new D.)

So that's where the Repeat Key comes in. Play the D (so that you'll hear "oo" played at the D pitch) and then play the Repeat Key (which will trigger that same D pitch) and you'll hear "oo" transition to "ah" on the same pitch.

Don't use the Repeat Key in Poly Legato Mode, by the way! There's a bug that I'll have a fix for later this week.


----------



## ceemusic (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*

I'm getting clicks between loop points while holding/ sustaining C4, happens after 3-4 seconds. Anyone else?

(Also a big +1 for phrase saving & presets.)


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*



ceemusic @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> I'm getting clicks between loop points while holding/ sustaining C4, happens after 3-4 seconds. Anyone else?



Not here.


----------



## mark.warman (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*

Yes, the Ah vowel has a few "clicky" loops, on C4 (one octave above middle C), also Bb3, Eb4 and Gb4. I'm sure Mike will iron those out before the next update. It's still a remarkably sophisticated and useful instrument, though! Very pleased with the purchase.


----------



## ceemusic (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks for the verification.
Very pleased here too.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*

You guys are right! Thank you for the list, Mark. I've now fixed the "Ah" Bb3, C4, Eb4 and Gb4 loops. We're releasing an update in the next few days for a couple other things (like the stuck notes if you hit the Repeat key in Poly Legato mode, and the button light issues on Bom and Boom,) so these loop fixes will also be in it.

Please do let me know if there are clicks or anything in any other samples. Fixing bad loops is fairly easy, but *finding* them is the hard part. I actually paid someone to check every sample before we released, but I think that after a few hours of listening to loops, their ears and brain turn to mush. :mrgreen:


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*

I was just reading through this thread and although I do not own Realivox Blue at this time , i just wanted to say it is nice to see users on VI bringing up issues, helping each other out and not jumping down the developer's throat , in this case being Mike Greene. 

I think sometimes , we forget that some of the smaller sample companies are a 1-2 person business and things will be missed on initial releases. I have seen other threads get pretty bad towards other developers for sometimes almost no reason really other than the user doesn't like the sound of the library. Mike seems like a good guy and always does his best to make his instruments as good and affordable as possible . 

Maybe others should take heed of this thread and see that you don't have to berate or "shout" (posting negativity) at a developer to get things fixed or resolved . My apologies if I derailed this thread a bit. Kudos to the VIers who posted in this thread and helped each other as well as giving the info to Mike to improve the instrument where needed. Congrats on the release , Mike.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*







We've fixed the stuck notes in Poly Legato bug, fixed the c;lucky "Ah" loops, fixed the weird Bom and Boom button lighting issues, as well as a few other things. (And of course, we added the backspace button in the previous 1.1 update.)

Phrase lookup tables and preset saving will take quite a bit more time, but we'll do what we can.

To get this update, go to the same link as the zip file which contained your Instruments folder and stuff. (It was the second link in the "Your Realivox Blue Purchase" email.) Download, unzip, and replace. Then you're all set and hopefully bug free! 8)


----------



## JeffP06 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*



Mike Greene @ Sat Jun 14 said:


> We've fixed the stuck notes in Poly Legato bug, fixed the c;lucky "Ah" loops, fixed the weird Bom and Boom button lighting issues, as well as a few other things. (And of course, we added the backspace button in the previous 1.1 update.)
> 
> Phrase lookup tables and preset saving will take quite a bit more time, but we'll do what we can.
> 
> To get this update, go to the same link as the zip file which contained your Instruments folder and stuff. (It was the second link in the "Your Realivox Blue Purchase" email.) Download, unzip, and replace. Then you're all set and hopefully bug free! 8)



Hello
I don't see any version on the "instrument" How should I know it's already 1.2 ?


----------



## JeffP06 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*

Hello !

Congratulations for Blue.

I have some problems and haven't found a way to contact you..

I'm working on the word "Prison" written "pree zohn"

I play one triad on "pree" and another triad on "zoh" with two hold notes and one legato

Sometimes I loose legato.. and sometimes "pree" become "pee" instead of "pree"

Any idea ?


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*



JeffP06 @ Thu Jun 19 said:


> I have some problems and haven't found a way to contact you..


You can contact us on our website by clicking that "Contact" button on the menu bar. :mrgreen: Or just reply to one of the emails you got from us when you bought Realivox Blue. (The "From" address should be something that ends with @reaitone.com.)

With that said, I don't mind at all if you ask questions here. The answers could be helpful for other people.



JeffP06 @ Thu Jun 19 said:


> I'm working on the word "Prison" written "pree zohn"


That should sound good. You might also try "zuhn" for the second syllable, but that kinda depends on whether or not you would pronounce prison that way. Just a thought.



JeffP06 @ Thu Jun 19 said:


> I play one triad on "pree" and another triad on "zoh" with two hold notes and one legato
> 
> Sometimes I loose legato.. and sometimes "pree" become "pee" instead of "pree"
> 
> Any idea ?


If you're holding two notes and playing one legato, then I assume you're in Poly Legato mode, right? Then the legato should be on the "ee," so you should be hearing "pree-ee-ee-ee."

You'll lose the legato if you release any note and don't play a new one within whatever your "Poly Legato Time Window" knob is set at. (Default is 210 milliseconds.)

If you release a note (or notes), and then play a new note (or notes) after 210 milliseconds but before 1 second, then it will advance to the next syllable.

If you play new notes after one second, then it resets to the beginning of the phrase. It should then play "pree." I've played with it a bit here, trying a number of different playing combinations, but I'm not getting it to sing "pee" without the "r." Can you post an mp3?


----------



## 667 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*



JeffP06 @ Thu Jun 19 said:


> Hello
> I don't see any version on the "instrument" How should I know it's already 1.2 ?



I'm wondering this too!


----------



## mark.warman (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*

1) Select Ah vowel
2) Play the C above middle C and hold it for a few seconds
3) If it loops smoothly with no audible clicks, you've got version 1.2!

Thanks to Mike for fixing those issues so quickly. It's both a great concept and an enjoyable instrument to play.


----------



## JeffP06 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*



Mike Greene @ Thu Jun 19 said:


> If you're holding two notes and playing one legato, then I assume you're in Poly Legato mode, right? Then the legato should be on the "ee," so you should be hearing "pree-ee-ee-ee."
> 
> You'll lose the legato if you release any note and don't play a new one within whatever your "Poly Legato Time Window" knob is set at. (Default is 210 milliseconds.)
> 
> ...


Hello and thanx

My problem is that I loose legato *sometimes*. So the "pree-zo-o-o-ohn" is sometimes "pree-zo-o-pree-zo". That is my problem... and it's a sequence track not played live.

Same with the "pree" which becomes sometimes "ree"...

I can send a mp3 or video sample.. Which address ?


----------



## 667 (Jun 20, 2014)

JeffP06 check if you are holding a third key in addition to the 'repeat' keyswitch. That was an issue for me anyway.

edit: ah, see you are using sequenced track so probably this is not the issue.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Vocal Sample Instrument Released! And . . . On Sale!*



667 @ Thu Jun 19 said:


> JeffP06 @ Thu Jun 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...





mark.warman @ Fri Jun 20 said:


> 1) Select Ah vowel
> 2) Play the C above middle C and hold it for a few seconds
> 3) If it loops smoothly with no audible clicks, you've got version 1.2!
> 
> Thanks to Mike for fixing those issues so quickly. It's both a great concept and an enjoyable instrument to play.


Mark's method will work for figuring out if you have version 1.2.  Another way to check is if you are in Poly Legato mode, the Repeat Key should be disabled. (There's no need for the Repeat key in Poly Legato mode.)

I really should have a little version indicator in the corner, though. There's another update (very minor fixes - the bigger items will be later) next week that will have a little "Version 1.3" in the lower corner.



JeffP06 @ Fri Jun 20 said:


> My problem is that I loose legato *sometimes*. So the "pree-zo-o-o-ohn" is sometimes "pree-zo-o-pree-zo". That is my problem... and it's a sequence track not played live.
> 
> Same with the "pree" which becomes sometimes "ree"...
> 
> I can send a mp3 or video sample.. Which address?


Send both, if possible, to mike at realitone doht com.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 1, 2014)

Realivox Blue is on sale through the month of July for just $129. (Or $139 for the Kontakt Player version.)


----------



## HardyP (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey Mike,

what´s the issue withe update? There was an advertisement on kvr, but didn´t see an update mail or hint about how to get the update...?

H


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 17, 2014)

Of all times for KVR to post my "news" early!  (Usually it takes them a few days to approve and post.)

It turns out there is a rather significant bug in the update, so I've pulled it until I get it fixed. Hopefully in the next couple days. (I added the ability to edit syllables in the middle of the phrase, but I made a really stupid mistake. Luckily I caught it before sending it out to everyone, but unfortunately not before the KVR post.)

I'll be sending an email when it's ready.


----------

